# Minion Rush PC



## Dr_Lobster (9. August 2015)

Hallo, habe mir eben im Windows Store die App "Minion Rush" heruntergeladen. Wenn ich das Spiel starten will, erscheint die Meldung: "Keine Internetverbindung" und das Spiel ist somit nicht spielbar. Ich bin aber definitiv im Internet, surfe ja nebenbei hier im Forum rum und so. Muss man da irgendwas freigeben? 
Hab mir gerade erst Win10 runtergeladen und kenn mich noch nicht so gut aus...


----------



## Dr Bakterius (9. August 2015)

Öhm du bist nicht gerade am PC?


----------



## Dr_Lobster (9. August 2015)

Doch, wieso?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (9. August 2015)

Bei dem was ich bisher gefunden habe ist das Games doch für Android und Co ( Handy und Tablet ) und nicht für den Windows PC.


----------



## warawarawiiu (9. August 2015)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Bei dem was ich bisher gefunden habe ist das Games doch für Android und Co ( Handy und Tablet ) und nicht für den Windows PC.



Seit Windows 8 und jetzt nocjh intensioever in Windows 10 sind doch die Windows apps im Windows store verfügbar.

Dort gibt es auch dieses spiel.


----------



## warawarawiiu (9. August 2015)

Habe es geradeaus meinem Surface 3 probiert mit Windows 10.
spiel läuft ohne Probleme.

Ich würde einfach nochmal deinstallieren und das spiel neu laden


----------



## Dr_Lobster (9. August 2015)

Also ich hab es direkt im Windows-Store auf meinem Desktop PC geladen. Ich denke nicht, dass sie dort Programme anbieten die nur auf nem Smartphone funktionieren oder?
Wie gesagt, bin von Win7 auf Win10 umgestiegen und die Sache mit diesen Apps und dem Store sind komplettes Neuland für mich.


----------

